# Weary Ontario troops in Afghanistan get relief



## GAP (5 Feb 2007)

Weary Ontario troops in Afghanistan get relief
Mon, February 5, 2007 By CP
Article Link

STRONG POINT NORTH, Afghanistan -- For Cpl. Alexander Darroch, the last six months of combat in southern Afghanistan have been "one big spin" in his mind. 

It's been a kaleidoscope of firefights, stretches of boredom, rocket attacks, unbearable heat, patrols, sweat, food in plastic bags, infrequent showers and more patrols. 

All that came to an end this weekend as members of Bravo Company, 1st Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR), based in Petawawa, Ont., were relieved by fresh troops from bases in Atlantic Canada. 

Col. Omer Lavoie was mindful of the wounds his men will carry home. 

"I was asked at one point in time whether I have any scars," said Lavoie. 

"Sincerely, I've got 19 scars. I lost 19 soldiers across this tour." 
End


----------

